# Diagramm als GIF oder JPEG zurückgeben



## freez (14. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine JSP erstellen, welche ein Diagramm als JPG oder GIF anzeigt. Nun sollen diese Bilder natürlich aufgrund eines bestimmten Datenbestand dynamisch erzeugt werden. Nun habe ich mir gedacht das JFreeChart zu benutzen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich dann ein JPEG Bild daraus mache. Habt ihr ein Tip? 

Gibt es evtl. auch andere Ansätze sowas zu realisieren?

Es solle aber explizit ein Bild sein, und kein Applet oder Webstart.

Beste Grüße
Denis


----------



## freez (14. Okt 2006)

Achso, ich sollte noch erwähnen, daß dieses Bild per OutputStream von einem Servlet gesendet werden soll. Also ich möchte keine Dateien abspeichern. Wenns möglich ist natürlich.


----------



## freez (14. Okt 2006)

Ich habe im Netz jetzt doch einen Tip gefunden:
forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=12034&sid=f791f1d3a51cf4f8a56508187de82a46

Das teste ich erst einmal


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (14. Okt 2006)

Naja, was ist daran so schwer? Du erzeugst das Diagramm und gibts anstelle eines FileOutputStream beim Export den OutputStream zum PrintWriter an.


----------

